# peut-être même, probablement - en tête de phrase ?



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Les gardes découvrent que Roman se cache dans un camion. Roman se dit que s'il essaie de s'enfuir, les gardes le tueront, mais que s'il ne leur résiste pas, ils pourront le laisser en vie. Il pense : 

_*Peut-être même*, je pourrai planifier une autre fugue après que ma dérogation sera oubliée_.

Quelqu'un m'a conseillé de reformuler : Je pourrai *peut-être même *planifier une autre fugue après que ma dérogation sera oubliée.

J'aime plus ma phrase. D'après vous, est-ce que la deuxième variante est meilleure ?

Je me souviens aussi de cette chanson, « Vole mon âme s'envole », Adam et Ève :

*Peut-être même *qu'il y aura
Celui auquel je crois
Ce géant qu'on nomme pas
ici-bas!

Merci


----------



## Locape

'Peut-être même' en début de phrase est plus littéraire, je trouve. Cela convient bien pour une chanson, c'est plus poétique, mais pour exprimer une pensée, il vaut mieux une tournure de français plus standard, à moins que Romain n'aime s'exprimer ou penser en vers ! Quand on s'adresse à soi-même, on formule les idées et pensées comme à l'oral, sans langage (très) soutenu.
Ou alors 'Peut-être même *que* je pourrais planifier...', mais c'est tout de même une construction recherchée.


----------



## Bezoard

Je préférerais, sans virgule :
_*Peut-être même* pourrai-je planifier... _


----------



## Maître Capello

Locape said:


> 'Peut-être même' en début de phrase est plus littéraire, je trouve.


Oui, mais seulement à condition de faire l'inversion sujet-verbe comme suggéré par Bezoard ; sinon c'est très maladroit à mon avis (à moins d'ajouter _que_).

Quoi qu'il en soit, comme il s'agit d'un monologue intérieur et que l'histoire se déroule apparemment à notre époque, on peut vouloir éviter la solution avec l'inversion sujet-verbe, qui est soutenue.

En bref, pour moi :
_Peut-être même pourrai-je planifier…_  (soutenu, surtout adapté pour un narrateur avant le XXe siècle)
_Je pourrai peut-être même planifier…_  (courant, plus adapté pour un narrateur contemporain)
_Peut-être même que je pourrai planifier…_  (courant)
_Peut-être même je pourrai planifier…_  (maladroit)

Voir aussi la remarque du TLFi :


> *Rem.* L'empl. de _peut-être_ en tête de phrase entraîne normalement l'inversion du suj. pronom. _Peut-être avions-nous bu trop de bière_ (Karr, _Sous tilleuls,_ 1832, p.245). L'inversion est complexe quand le suj. est un subst. _Peut-être le cahier est-il dans mon grenier_ (Flaub., _Corresp.,_ 1871, p.303). La lang. fam. peut se dispenser de l'inversion. _Madame Grandet vient de se donner une entorse, peut-être elle s'est cassé la jambe. Venez vite!_ (Stendhal, _L. Leuwen,_ t.3, 1835, p.404). L'inversion ne se fait pas après _peut-être que._ _Peut-être qu'avec Lantier elle n'aurait jamais pu élever les petits, tant il mangeait d'argent_ (Zola, _op. cit.,_ p.407).


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci beaucoup.

Même avec une virgule la phrase reste maladroite ? _Peut-être même*,* je pourrai planifier… _Je pensais que cette construction était possible, par exemple _Probablement_*,* _je pourrai planifier..._


----------



## Maître Capello

Alessa Azure said:


> Même avec une virgule la phrase reste maladroite ?


Les autres auront peut-être un autre avis, mais pour moi, oui.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Voici ce que j'ai trouvé :



> Certains adverbes d’appréciation peuvent aussi être placés en début de phrase dans le but d’une mise en relief. Il faut alors séparer l’adverbe du reste de la phrase par une virgule.  (Français des affaires)
> 
> ◾Tu aurais vraiment dû m’informer plus tôt! [position habituelle]
> ◾Vraiment, tu aurais dû m’informer plus tôt. [mise en relief]
> ◾Il a sûrement oublié de m’appeler. [position habituelle]
> ◾Sûrement, il a oublié de m’appeler ! [mise en relief]
> ◾Il a apparemment un gros revenu. [position habituelle]
> ◾Apparemment, il a un gros revenu. [mise en relief]





> _Sûrement_ et _certainement_ ne peuvent jamais être placés en tête de phrase. (Lingolia)





> Quand il est placé en tête de phrase, un groupe de mots jouant le rôle d’un adverbe est en principe suivi d’une virgule :
> •Très consciencieusement, chacun s’acquitte de ses nouvelles fonctions.
> 
> Quand l’adverbe figurant en début de phrase est un mot isolé, court ou long, il n’y a pas de règle absolue. En principe, on indique la virgule si la phrase est d’une certaine longueur ou si l’on désire créer un effet d’insistance. On l’omet si la phrase est courte, si elle est déjà abondamment ponctuée, ou si l’on veut accélérer le mouvement :
> •Évidemment, le technicien n’a pas encore eu le temps de réparer mon ordinateur.
> Le technicien est-il venu? Évidemment non. (BtB)


----------



## Alessa Azure

J'ai posé la même question dans un groupe sur FB, je leur ai écrit la phrase _*Probablement*, il va pleuvoir demain_. Sept personnes m'ont répondu qu'elles ne l'aimaient pas, elles ont dit que c'est une question de rythme. Personne n'a approuvé ma phrase. Elles m'ont proposé :

Il pleuvra probablement demain.
Probablement qu'il pleuvra demain.
Probablement pleuvra-t-il demain.
Il est probable qu'il pleuve demain.

Ils ont dit que ces phrases sonnent mieux. 

Dommage, j'aime cette construction, je ne comprends pas pourquoi ma phrase est bizarre pour vous... Mais quoi qu'il en soit j'essayerai de m'en souvenir.


----------



## Bezoard

_Il va probablement pleuvoir demain _fonctionne également bien.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce qu'il faut conclure est que, indépendamment du temps utilisé, on ne met normalement pas l'expression adverbiale de probabilité détachée en tête de phrase :

_Probablement, …_ 
_Peut-être même, …_


----------



## Alessa Azure

Voilà, une personne m'a dit qu'elle adore le style parlé et que _Probablement, il pleuvra demain _ne la gêne pas. Donc, une contre sept sur FB... et contre vous tous...


----------



## Locape

Si le personnage qui dit ça utilise souvent le langage parlé, assez relâché, surtout au niveau de la construction de la phrase, alors je pense que tu peux l'utiliser aussi, c'est assumé. Mais si c'est le narrateur ou la narratrice qui parle, ça risque de faire tiquer.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Locape said:


> Mais si c'est le narrateur ou la narratrice qui parle, ça risque de faire tiquer.


D'accord, merci. Oui, c'est le narrateur qui parle. Je me souviendrai que les francophones n'aiment pas cette construction, mais je ne comprends toujours pas la raison de cette répugnance. À mon avis, cette structure est jolie et naturelle.


----------



## Locape

Elle n'est pas idiomatique, c'est tout ! ☺


----------



## Alessa Azure

J'ai cherché le mot _probablement _dans l'un de mes textes et je vois que je l'ai presque toujours écrit en début de phrase. Savez-vous pourquoi personne ne s'en est plaint ?


----------



## Locape

Il faudrait le demander aux personnes intéressées, celles qui ont lu ton texte et n'ont pas fait de remarques. Leur attention ne s'est pas portée sur ce mot car elle était peut-être focalisée sur autre chose (la grammaire, l'orthographe...).


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Ces échanges tournent entre autres autour de l'omission de "que" dans des structures où il est grammaticalement exigé.
Ils font écho à une pratique dont j'observe l'amplification depuis quelques années: cette omission devient très courante.
"Je crois pas il va venir", "peut-être elle viendra pas", barbarismes avérés, sont des types de phrases que j'entends de plus en plus souvent.
Ces locuteurs ont souvent dans leurs habitudes une autre abomination, l'exécrable "j'sais pas c'est qui".


----------



## Alessa Azure

J_e ne trouve pas mes clés. *Pourtant*, je me souviens que je les ai laissées ici, sur la table._

Savez-vous pourquoi _pourtant _est acceptable en début de phrase alors que _probablement _ne l'est pas ?


----------



## OLN

Je dirais :  _Je me souviens pourtant les avoir laissées sur la table._


Maître Capello said:


> Ce qu'il faut conclure est que, indépendamment du temps utilisé, on ne met normalement pas l'expression adverbiale de* probabilité* détachée en tête de phrase


C'est comme ça, accepte-le !


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Alessa said:
			
		

> J_e ne trouve pas mes clés. *Pourtant*, je me souviens que je les ai laissées ici, sur la table._
> Savez-vous pourquoi _pourtant _est acceptable en début de phrase alors que _probablement _ne l'est pas ?


On peut placer « probablement » en début de phrase, mais au prix d'une construction particulière, l'inversion du sujet :
_Où sont mes clés ? Je les aurai probablement laissées sur la table.
Où sont mes clés ? Probablement les *aurai-je* laissées sur la table._

On peut aussi l'utiliser sans verbe :
_Qui est ce jeune homme ? Probablement *est-ce* le nouveau petit ami de ma fille.
Qui est ce jeune homme ? Probablement le nouveau petit ami de ma fille._


----------



## Locape

On mettra plutôt 'probablement' en milieu de phrase ou, si on veut absolument le mettre au début, avec 'que' à la suite et sans virgule.
Edit : je viens de voir la réponse de *Piotr*, ces exemples font d'ailleurs partie de ceux donnés par les personnes de ton groupe FB (post #9). À noter que l'inversion du sujet est assez littéraire.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Désolé, je n'avais pas remonté assez haut dans le fil.



> l'inversion du sujet est assez littéraire.


Oui, d'ailleurs Robert donne en exemple une citation de Proust.


----------



## Locape

Le dernier exemple sans verbe est, lui, utilisé couramment, à la fois à l'oral et à l'écrit.


----------

